# Saves and Spell Resistance



## Kemrain (Mar 11, 2005)

I can't find Save and Spell Resistance information for the Divination skill. If I cast a spell to allow a monster to understand my tongue, does it get a save? Does Spell Resistance apply?  Is there a list somewhere of all the saves and spell resistances in EoM? I can't find one.

For that matter, must a creature be able to communicate via a language to be able to understand me better via Divination? AKA, can I talk to a dog with it?

- Kemrain the Resisted.


----------



## Slander (Mar 11, 2005)

While it doesn't say explicitly, I would say the save for a Divination targeted on another person would be Will (Harmless) and Spell Resistance does apply. It's an odd spell that doesn't grant a saving throw and SR, and Will makes the most sense as far as the save is concerned. In the absense of official word, you have to give the benefit of the doubt to the spells target.

I don't think there is a master list, but most of the Spell Lists describe what Saving throw to use and whether spell resistance applies in the early part of the description (though I'm sure you know that  ).

The only restrictions I see on the Translate feature (and even in the core Comprehend Languages spell) is that the language must be spoken. Taken literally, creatures who do not communicate via a formal language can't gain the benefit of the spell, nor can you understand a creature who doesn't have a "spoken" language. I hate literal interpretations that have little real impact, so to me, "spoken" can be replaced with "audible", in which case you and Fido can debate the finer points of Bigby's Dimensional Theory to your heart's content. Really, its a gray area that the DM'll need to establish one way or the other.

Honestly, when I first read your question before doing some quick research, I had it in my head that the target creature needed an intelligence of at least 3 to gain the benefit of the spell. I couldn't find that anywhere, though, so I'll stand by my "audible" language theory. Besides, doing it that way allows a scenerio like the Wolf Brother from the Wheel of Time series (if you haven't read it, Wolf Brothers had the ability to speak with, oddly enough, wolves).


----------



## Verequus (Mar 13, 2005)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> I can't find Save and Spell Resistance information for the Divination skill. If I cast a spell to allow a monster to understand my tongue, does it get a save? Does Spell Resistance apply? Is there a list somewhere of all the saves and spell resistances in EoM? I can't find one.




There is no list with all saves in EoMR - I know that exactly. Like I've mentioned to you once, no magical skill has those entries and only one skill has example spells to derive the entries. That's something, what would have been probably avoidable, if RangerWickett would have used a standard stat entry for all spells. Also I'm not sure, if a master list is needed - if all spell lists had an entry, then it would be easily findable.

My take is, that Spell Resistance applies and Saving Throw should be "Will negates", because depending on the effect ("What is the weakness of this creature?"), the spell could be not harmless.



> For that matter, must a creature be able to communicate via a language to be able to understand me better via Divination? AKA, can I talk to a dog with it?
> 
> - Kemrain the Resisted.






			
				Slander said:
			
		

> Honestly, when I first read your question before doing some quick research, I had it in my head that the target creature needed an intelligence of at least 3 to gain the benefit of the spell. I couldn't find that anywhere, though, so I'll stand by my "audible" language theory. Besides, doing it that way allows a scenerio like the Wolf Brother from the Wheel of Time series (if you haven't read it, Wolf Brothers had the ability to speak with, oddly enough, wolves).




I agree to Slander - audible should be the correct restriction. Intelligence should only matter regarding the concepts which can be understood, next to the fact, that otherwise the ability "Speak with Animals" isn't replicable with EoMR.

----

Oddly enough, I've finished the second volume of Wheel of Time today - and I don't have any other volumes available!  My desire to know more about the fates of the characters can't be quelled... *sigh*


----------

